# Just saying HI



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello All
I just wanted to officialy say HI. I have been lurking for a few days and really enjoy the info on this forum. I have been bitten by the bug this year and am planning my first small setup in the yard and need all the help and ideas I can get. Thats all for now.

Thanks
SgtDrPepper


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. I too got bitten by this infectious bug about four years ago and did our first small setup. Wait until next year when you have had time to plan out what you want to do. You'll look back at this year's rig and say "Wow, look how far I've come from that!"


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

sgtdrpepper said:


> ...I have been bitten by the bug this year and am planning my first small setup in the yard and need all the help and ideas I can get...


Welcome! Lots of good people and ideas here. BTW, that bug is awful hard to get rid of too. It keeps biting and biting and biting...


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey SgtDrPepper and welcome. About that bug theres not much to do about it but BUILD STUFF FOR HALLOWEEN! btw its got me all year round lol.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Sgt. Since you're saying hi in the props section, lol, what have you built so far? And welcome.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Vlad said:


> Hi Sgt. Since you're saying hi in the props section, lol, what have you built so far? And welcome.


Oops. Somehow I missed that. I moved it to the appropriate place.


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

Sorry I missed the welcome page. I have started with foam tombstones and just finally found a place to get 2 1/2" and 3" foam, YEA. I live in texas 3" foam insulation is considedred over kill here. Any other ideas where to move next. I am thinking a nice fence to keep the dead in(and other out).


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi again Sgt. I think it's so weird that foam is hard to come by in hot climates, although I hear that often. You'd think it would be just as crucial to keep the cool in, and heat out. Yes, by all means a cemetery fence. It really made a world of difference to our haunt.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings sarge and welcome to the forum! You made a good choice to start with tombstones and I think a cemetery fence is the way to go for your next project. Do you have any photos of your stones to share???


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome to the nuthouse, glad to have you here


----------

